

F.B.I. Said to Find It Could Not Have Averted Boston Attack - conover
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/02/us/fbi-said-to-conclude-it-could-not-have-averted-boston-attack.html?hp

======
jere
Is there a corollary to Betteridge's law of headlines that talks about
completely self evident and obvious headlines?

~~~
stfu
Unfortunately this discovery seems completely breaking news to some pro-NSA
circles in DC.

~~~
gliese1337
My worry is that they will read the lines about how wiretapping couldn't be
used in that type of investigation, etc., and decide that the real lesson is
that terrorism can't be completely prevented _unless we do even more
surveillance_.

------
rrrrrrrrrrrrrr
This is an interesting take on it:
[http://isteve.blogspot.com/2013/05/tsarnaev-todashev-
story-h...](http://isteve.blogspot.com/2013/05/tsarnaev-todashev-story-has-
immigration.html)

------
mindslight
Actually, eliminating all terror attacks is pretty straightforward - stop the
endless sensationalist reporting that turns audience fear into the main event.

~~~
cfevhbwh
There's an even better way to stop terror attacks: Stop bombing innocent
countries.

~~~
mc32
That didn't stop ETA, or the IRA, or the people who used to bomb Paris. China
does not bomb the Uighur areas. The Indian gov't does not go about 'bombing'
minorities. None of the target counties 'bombed' the perps. Now, the perps
might have felt 'oppressed' or had some outstanding issues with said target
govt's.

But it's not as simple as 'don't bomb'.

So it's not that simple.

------
northwest
A fish does not always hover above the surface.

~~~
mckennr
What does that mean?

